# Nice Sleeve at Wal-Mart



## harpangel36 (Jul 25, 2010)

I was just in my Wal-Mart and saw a nice neoprene zippered padded sleeve made for the Kindle 2. It was made by Body Glove and was very padded inside. Price was a reasonable $14.88. Possibly too large for the new K3 but great for the K2.


----------



## laurie_lu (May 10, 2010)

I like Body Glove products.  They're built to last.


----------



## Cyndi (Aug 2, 2010)

That would be a handy one to have around...and it's a good price.  Yesterday, I made a paper cutout the size of the K3 and went to Barnes and Noble to try it out on the Nook covers.  I think it will fit, but it might need a little padding in the corners since it will be so much thinner than the Nook.  The only had a limited amount for the 30% off sale (I was hoping the Jonathan Adler covers were on sale, but they weren't).


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

I bought a neoprene sleeve on eBay that I think will work for me until I see all of the new cases for the K3. It was only $3 with free shipping. There are other listings for the same thing that are around $7.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280548267400

I was in Target the other day and the Kindle 2 sleeves they had were around $30. My goal with the K3 is to NOT buy several cases, etc.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

This is the one from Walmart...


----------



## jd78 (Dec 8, 2009)

Here is the post I had in the *"Inexpensive and/or temporary k3 cover ideas"* thread about this case.



jd78 said:


> I got this neoprene sleeve when I had my nook. It's $14.88 at Walmart (got mine in store), http://www.walmart.com/ip/Body-Glove-Protective-E-Reader-Case/13025666. I'm not a huge fan of the of the neon green, but the bubbled interior seems to provide good protection. I liked this sleeve much more than I did the B&N sleeve that's just a plain neoprene and sells for $5 more.
> 
> I'll probably use this until the options roll in and I can decide which route to go.


----------



## kcmay (Jul 14, 2010)

Oooh that looks good. I'll check it out. Thanks!


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

Nice sleeve, and great pics; thanks for sharing.


----------



## rockstone (Aug 16, 2010)

This looks great. Good protection


----------



## blefever (Jul 29, 2010)

harpangel36 said:


> I was just in my Wal-Mart and saw a nice neoprene zippered padded sleeve made for the Kindle 2. It was made by Body Glove and was very padded inside. Price was a reasonable $14.88. Possibly too large for the new K3 but great for the K2.


Which department did you find it in?


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

I think they keep it in the electronics area. It was on a lower shelf about a foot off the ground when I found it.


----------



## Robin (Dec 11, 2008)

I was just looking in Target last night for something like this. Maybe I'll have to work up my patience for a trip to WalMart (I can never find what I want there, even when I'm sure they must carry it), or find another source.


----------



## Kindlekelly (May 27, 2010)

My Walmart didn't have this sleeve. I was able to order it at Walmart online with .97 shipping. Hope this helps.


----------



## Robin (Dec 11, 2008)

Thanks - it's worth .97 for me not to have to go to WalMart - I'll check it out!


----------



## Tam (Jan 7, 2010)

Most anything that is on Walmart.com can be shipped site to store for free and then picked up at your local store. I know it isnt an issue with 97 cent shipping, but for bigger items shipping can be considerable. 

Of course, then you have to put up with making a trip to the store and going to the pickup area to get your item. I have two experiences with this - the first was excellent with great customer service to get me my item quickly and with no fuss. The second time I pressed the button to call a service person to the area, and then waited and waited. Pressed the button several more times, heard the public address system paging someone to go the pickup area, and STILL waited. I finally got my item when someone happened to come flying out of the back area and I had to practically stand in their way to get them to help me. So I guess you have to decide how much aggravation you want to risk to save money...


----------

